# IATs or soakin' in the summer heat



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

those of you suffering from summer heat soak might be interested in my SS Intake. with HP Tuners i've logged IATs that are within 0-4* above ambient and with a 4-7 second respose time to changes in air intake temp. i am working with another GTO owner with an '05 and a LPE intake to see if some of these priciples can be incorporated. this is more than relocation of the sensor or fooling the VCM it's something that after experimenting with 3 different intakes really works. click on the link above


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

how much is this ss intake for 2004 gto?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you have a PM. a great complement to any intake is a sensor that doesn't get heat soak and can thus react to temp changes faster than the stock one. this is a stock sensor body that's been fitted with an Omega 44005 thermistor on a piece of coffee stirrer. extending the actual thermistor out away from the stout plastic body and farther into the air stream works very well.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> you have a PM. a great complement to any intake is a sensor that doesn't get heat soak and can thus react to temp changes faster than the stock one. this is a stock sensor body that's been fitted with an Omega 44005 thermistor on a piece of coffee stirrer. extending the actual thermistor out away from the stout plastic body and farther into the air stream works very well.


Great write up. Once again you have really done your home work. As before, you are right on the money about the sensor. I installed an Omega unit and placed it in my air filter in 2007. What a difference over the stock one.It seems to react to changes 100 times faster. I was never able to monitor my IATs before I had the sensor installed. I purchased a Dash Hawk at the same time. Some of my friends and even people on this site have told me they have seen their IATs climb to over 120 degrees . As for me, the highest I have ever seen mine reach was 104. This was on a hot Summer day and I shut the car down for a few minutes only to return and start the car back up and get this reading. These IATs dropped down to right around ambient within 30 seconds of constant driving. Now that I have a Procharger, I thought for sure my IATs would be a big problem. So far I have been wrong. IATs still seem to stay around ambient at all driving speeds. 
Your new set up just like your OTRCAI looks well thought out and designed.
YOU ARE THE MAN my friend


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

i posted somewhere i thiks ls1.com. But one morning when it was about in the 60's, i got out on the road and the engine was'nt really warmed up to temp. but anyway i stomped it 1-4..... and wow.. but mainly 3-4 is what surprised me. this car streight hauled ass.. i mean, it was like a different car.

this alone has me looking into the heak soak problem. during the day after it's a little warm and engine to running temp.. well dont run like a bat outta hell as it will when it's cool. i read my eye balls out and understand the reasions why.

i have a few things i'm waiting on in order to fix this problem..

1. money
2. vararam's email on their upcoming 04 version for the gto.
3. money
4. money

i'm intrested to see what kind of kit vararam come's out with. if/when they do.

also.. the kit you offer, does this include the new thermistor? that would make it very appealing if you did.. a plug and play cure from heak soak so to speak.

one last question. does the intake just kind of sit there? or is it hard mounted to the car? i dont want to worry about the motor movement creating a hole in the intake it self. i've been there done that.


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

one more question. the ss intake, how is this laid out, is this like and OTRCAI? or a type that has a 90* bend then off and to the right and is tucked in the fender?

more or less i would like to have an OTRCAI style.. i was assumeing this is how the ss intake was laid out when i was asking the questions in the last post.

reasion i ask is the ss intake link takes you to the post where you made this type of set up.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd be surprised if Vararam comes out with a '04 unit or at least one like they make for the LS2. there just isn't enough room unless you went MAFless. this isn't a total knock on the VR as it IMHO is the best commercial one out there but it's a little cheesy for a big name company with a little molded tray and a filter and as you've probably read takes modding to make it work right. 

i've made up some thermistors like the one shown for $50. it's about $38-40 worth of parts. 

my intake is an OTRCAI and comes in both MAF and MAFless types. they are little handmade-to-order, one at a time intakes but i've tried to make them as complete as i could. it has the IAT sensor hole with grommet, couplers, clamps, adapters and i insulate the bottom too. outside of cutting the fan shroud it's drop it in and go. it gets "locked" in place with the hood and there is a soft rubber strip along the front top to cushion it and help seal against engine bay air from coming back up over the top. i recommend fitting the radiator shroud around it (as in the 3rd pic) to help seal the sides. i also recommend a tune for optimum results as i would with any mod but it works fine out of the box.
this is what the intake looks like...


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

me likey...

i tell you what. after reading my eyes out. i belive i will give your intake a shot. I will pm you when the time comes.. i'll be wanting the intake and sensor.

as always.. you the man. the pix speak for them self.


----------

